# Cooler Master HAF 500 - HAF IN HALF MOD



## tankian (Nov 8, 2017)

Good to all!

Well this is a start of a new project with the loved and hated HAF 500!
All the content will be in video and photos so let get this party started!


Video:









Images of the beast:







Continue...


Spoiler


























All the parts featuring this MOD:







Summarizing my idea is to lower the HAF 500 to create the tunnel feelling and place a 200mm fan  in the rear and the other in the front creating a wind tunnel.

Best Regards tankian!​


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Subscribed


----------



## tankian (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi again so today I bring you some updates about the project HAF in HALF.

Resuming I started by disassemble the case, and remove almost all revits, then I cut it and rivet it again but turning it a lot smaller!
Then I made the motherboard holder using the original one.

*Video:* 










*Photos:*






*
Continues...*


Spoiler















































Well and thats It still have a lot to work with but for now I'm happy with the results.


Wish you the best, cheers tankian!​


----------



## tankian (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi again!

Well I bring you more stuff about the HAF in HALF project, and have to say things are starting to go in a good direction!
Manage to make the graphics, psu, ssd's bay and reservoir support 


*Video:*










*Photos:








Continue..


Spoiler





















*
Hope you like!
Best Regars tankian!​


----------



## tankian (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi again everyone!

I've more updates to share with you so lets start!
So I manage to glue everything that I needed and started working in the SSD's support and all the covers to hide the cables.
Didnt made any footage of about the fans cage mostly because I was streaming at that time, sorry!

I will probably add the stream to youtube, I started in English but the stream have more time in Portuguese mostly because I had more portuguese people watching at that time.

*Video:










Photos:






Continue...


Spoiler

























*
Thank you so much for watching next Friday I will be live with 2 more portuguese modders!

Best Regards tankian!​


----------



## tankian (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi again, and after two week I bring you a big update to the project!

This two weeks was about details and prepare everything to receive primer.
I manage to complete the top and front cover, the reservoir holes for the tubbing, let see it!


*VIDEO:*









*PHOTOS*





*Continue...*


Spoiler
























































































Next step will be the side covers, the RGB controler support, the window for the back 200mm fa, etc etc...
I still have tons of work to do before painting but more than ever I'm 100% focus to complete this beast!

Hope you like, stay tuned see you in the next update!


Best Regards tankian!​


----------



## tankian (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi again everyone!

I have some updates, the case is almost complete, still have small details to work with but thing are getting almost complete!
So next video will be the reveal one so stay tuned!

*VIDEO:*










*PHOTOS:*






*Continue:
*


Spoiler


































































I have already the case up and running and I'm really impress with the temperatures in the stress test I've already perform, trust me you will be 

With this said stay tuned for the next video!


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Best Regards Tankian!​


----------



## tankian (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi everyone!
Proud to announce the reveal video in the last day of 2017! ahaha
Enjoy the video and feel free to subscribe!


*VIDEO:*










*PHOTOS:*































*ALBUM:*



http://imgur.com/a/aOmFC


Thank you so much for this year, and for all the support everyone gave me!
I wish you a Happy New year!


Best Regards Tankian!​


----------



## tankian (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I bring you the performance of HAF in HALF hope you like it!











Best Regards tankian!


----------

